# 18650 Battery Safety Grades table



## Alex

18650 Battery Safety Grades table self.electronic_cigarette

submitted 5 hours ago by Mooch315

I've been doing a bit of battery testing (including temperature) over at ECF, about 40 different 18650 batteries with more added each week. I've condensed the results of these tests down to a single table that gives each battery a Pass, Caution, or Fail safety grade based on its temperature at discharge current levels from 5A-40A (where possible). I've also added in the equivalent wattage and coil resistance values so it's easy to find the batteries that can safely handle them.

This table has made it a lot easier for me to answer the daily "What battery should I buy for my mod" or "Will this battery blow up?" or "What's the lowest build resistance that these batteries can handle" questions.

If you think it might be of any help, expecially to help sort through all the battery rating misinformation out there, here's the link:

https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...safe-battery-to-vape-with.7447/#comment-13219[1]

A list of links to all the tests is here: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/blog-entry/list-of-battery-tests.7436/[2]

For more information about my testing procedures and equipment: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/blogs/mooch.256958/[3]


source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/3jy964/18650_battery_safety_grades_table/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Looks like a great resource, @Alex. Have pasted the Table below.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 7 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Alex and thanks @Andre for posting the chart

Interestingly, all the batteries will handle 0.39 ohms or higher
And almost all of them will handle 0.26 ohms or higher

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Franky

Andre said:


> Looks like a great resource, @Alex. Have pasted the Table below.


This should be a sticky

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Franky said:


> This should be a sticky



It is already @Franky 
I think @Alex made it a sticky when he originally posted it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

Great resource this, thanks for finding it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Willyza

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Have posted the latest Table above. Seems they have added the purple Efest 2900 mAH, which have a real continuous discharge current of only 15A.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Andre

The latest Table below.

See the *Tesiyi Yellow*, which we speculated about some time ago, is now included at a CDR (continuous discharge rating) of 25A as opposed to the claimed CDR of 40A. Still a good rating for our purposes. Nothing actually beats it at that mAH (2600).

See the *SubOhmCell* is now available locally - Note the claimed CDR of 35A, but only verified as 15A.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## tesiyi

Andre said:


> The latest Table below.
> 
> See the *Tesiyi Yellow*, which we speculated about some time ago, is now included at a CDR (continuous discharge rating) of 25A as opposed to the claimed CDR of 40A. Still a good rating for our purposes. Nothing actually beats it at that mAH (2600).
> 
> See the *SubOhmCell* is now available locally - Note the claimed CDR of 35A, but only verified as 15A.


Hello, Andre, can you send the above picture to me? i need the clear one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker

tesiyi said:


> Hello, Andre, can you send the above picture to me? i need the clear one.


Me to pls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke187

Attached the PDF

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

tesiyi said:


> Hello, Andre, can you send the above picture to me? i need the clear one.





shaun patrick said:


> Me to pls



Here it is in .pdf format.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## tesiyi

Andre said:


> Here it is in .pdf format.


Thank you very much.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mark121m

This graph is a Vapers life.
Made my own spreadsheet with these spec integrated for when I build for my Tube Mech. 

Love it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Boktiet

Thanks for this @Alex. I am soon venturing into the mech mod lands of milk and honey...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vinay

Hi there Vape Community! I've found the latest table of battery ratings on facebook. Here's the link to the updated table. ( table that is attached is the old one) https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...ngs-picking-a-safe-battery-to-vape-with.7447/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst

Latest 18650 battery chart from Mooch

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2 | Informative 2 | Useful 2


----------



## Silver

@davedes 
Tagging you here to check out the Mooch table in the above post
He is a battery expert and tests the continuous discharge rating of many batteries

Mooch reckons those Samsung 30Qs have a CDR of 20A


----------



## antonherbst

Latest battery chart

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## ddk1979

@Alex , the Samsung 35E : 3500mAh, wrap CDR = 8A, CDR = 8A

So, it would appear to be safe if I'm using a 1.2ohm coil at 22W (current = 4.28 / voltage = 5.13) ???
and I have the advantage of longer vape time ???

.


----------



## Raindance

ddk1979 said:


> @Alex , the Samsung 35E : 3500mAh, wrap CDR = 8A, CDR = 8A
> 
> So, it would appear to be safe if I'm using a 1.2ohm coil at 22W (current = 4.28 / voltage = 5.13) ???
> and I have the advantage of longer vape time ???
> 
> .


That would be output from the PCBoard. What happens on the other end may be scary because those figures do not add up.

The additional volt is made up by pulling additional amps which explains 4.2V at 1.2Ohm = 3.5A but you need to include allowance for inefficiencies as well.

Problem is when you forget you have this battery in your mod and klap a 0.3 ohm coil on there. Poof!!!

Rather stay away from this battery.

Regards


----------



## ddk1979

POWER CHART


----------



## antonherbst

Latest specs on batteries

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2 | Informative 3


----------



## antonherbst

@Old_man_braam 

Hier is die battery safety tabelle

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/blogs/mooch.256958/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Warlock

As always, thanks @Alex


----------



## Arthster

Something that might be helpful to the new guys (Mods please let me know if I need to move or repost)

There is a difference as to how you calculate amp draw between Mecs and Regulated mods. 

Mecs are strait forward your coil is what determine the amp draw. The lower the ohms the closer you get to a dead short and the higher the amperage on the cell / battery (1 cell = cell but more then one cell = battery).

With regulated mods you can leave the coil out of the equation, what you need to look at is the wattage. The reason for this is in the chip which effectively isolates the the coil from the battery.

Regulated mods uses a DC to DC inverter and voltage regulators (This is the part that makes good or bad ramping times) 

Because a regulated mod looks at wattage or voltage (but in most cases wattage) it needs to draw power from the battery to convert volts/amps to wattage. This is the reason that your vape experience wont change with battery drain on a regulated mod as it does on a mechanical mod. As volts drop the chip pulls more amps. 

There is a very lengthy and technical explanation and yes coil resistance does play a part but not directly on the battery and in my opinion is allot of typing with very little relevance to my explanation 

To skip getting to technical into this I can show you the math

In order to calculate if a coil is safe on your Mech, you would look at volts and divide that by ohms. so in example

0.5ohm resister (Coil) on a fresh battery which is 4.2 volts. 
4.2 / 0.5 = 8.4amp which is fairly safe. 

but to lite up a 0.5 ohm coil on a regulated mod your going to need watts. lets say 40 watt

now things change a bit 

here we want to divide wattage by voltage

40 / 4.2 = 9.52 which is almost 10amp which is still pretty safe, however lets rather calculate this on a used battery lets say 3.7 (Most mods call this dead battery)

First lets look at mecs 
3.7 / 0.5 = 7.4 which is actually safer

But on a regulated mod

40 / 3.7 = 10.8 almost 11 amp which is less safe

Basically what i am saying here, As your cell voltage drops your mod is going to pull more amps to maintain the wattage level. if you can and where possible try and go for a bit better battery/cell then what is needed on regs and if you calculate amps rather calculate on dead battery not fresh battery. 

I screwed up on this not that long ago... 

I bought the Profile RTA because I wanted to play with mesh... 0.13ohm of vapy good flavor... but on my LUXE I was running two batteries ratted at 20amps but actual max drain was 18amp

lets do the math
I run at 65watt

65 / 3.7 = 17.5 amp 

Fortuitously i'm running a series battery which means I only have 3.7V but I am pulling 17.5 amp across 2 cells which is 8.8amp per cell... back in the safe zone... what if I did this on a single cell mod? 

Here is something else that is very important. Series does not double your amperage, it adds your amp/hour ratting up. Series balances the amp load across the number of cells. (Hence the Mech guys will decide on parallel for more volts and series for balanced load or weaker batteries for the same poof). This is also why a UPS or a backup battery normally runs in serial, more time out of a battery and the Amperage gets balanced across all batteries (Yes one ups, car battery, Bike battery, deepcycle battery are batteries. they are a bunch of cells in one container) 

Regulated mods are very safe but they wont care if you have a 10amp cell or a 40amp cell they are going to pull the amps needed to maintain the desired wattage. 

Lets say we are running a 30amp cell which is actually closer to 25amp and we have a couple of fused clapton's in. we need around 80watt to make those puppies glow. 

80 / 3.7 = 22amp on a single cell mod... this is pushing the cell a little harder then what we should.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Arthster said:


> Something that might be helpful to the new guys (Mods please let me know if I need to move or repost)
> 
> There is a difference as to how you calculate amp draw between Mecs and Regulated mods.
> 
> Mecs are strait forward your coil is what determine the amp draw. The lower the ohms the closer you get to a dead short and the higher the amperage on the cell / battery (1 cell = cell but more then one cell = battery).
> 
> With regulated mods you can leave the coil out of the equation, what you need to look at is the wattage. The reason for this is in the chip which effectively isolates the the coil from the battery.
> 
> Regulated mods uses a DC to DC inverter and voltage regulators (This is the part that makes good or bad ramping times)
> 
> Because a regulated mod looks at wattage or voltage (but in most cases wattage) it needs to draw power from the battery to convert volts/amps to wattage. This is the reason that your vape experience wont change with battery drain on a regulated mod as it does on a mechanical mod. As volts drop the chip pulls more amps.
> 
> There is a very lengthy and technical explanation and yes coil resistance does play a part but not directly on the battery and in my opinion is allot of typing with very little relevance to my explanation
> 
> To skip getting to technical into this I can show you the math
> 
> In order to calculate if a coil is safe on your Mech, you would look at volts and divide that by ohms. so in example
> 
> 0.5ohm resister (Coil) on a fresh battery which is 4.2 volts.
> 4.2 / 0.5 = 8.4amp which is fairly safe.
> 
> but to lite up a 0.5 ohm coil on a regulated mod your going to need watts. lets say 40 watt
> 
> now things change a bit
> 
> here we want to divide wattage by voltage
> 
> 40 / 4.2 = 9.52 which is almost 10amp which is still pretty safe, however lets rather calculate this on a used battery lets say 3.7 (Most mods call this dead battery)
> 
> First lets look at mecs
> 3.7 / 0.5 = 7.4 which is actually safer
> 
> But on a regulated mod
> 
> 40 / 3.7 = 10.8 almost 11 amp which is less safe
> 
> Basically what i am saying here, As your cell voltage drops your mod is going to pull more amps to maintain the wattage level. if you can and where possible try and go for a bit better battery/cell then what is needed on regs and if you calculate amps rather calculate on dead battery not fresh battery.
> 
> I screwed up on this not that long ago...
> 
> I bought the Profile RTA because I wanted to play with mesh... 0.13ohm of vapy good flavor... but on my LUXE I was running two batteries ratted at 20amps but actual max drain was 18amp
> 
> lets do the math
> I run at 65watt
> 
> 65 / 3.7 = 17.5 amp
> 
> Fortuitously i'm running a series battery which means I only have 3.7V but I am pulling 17.5 amp across 2 cells which is 8.8amp per cell... back in the safe zone... what if I did this on a single cell mod?
> 
> Here is something else that is very important. Series does not double your amperage, it adds your amp/hour ratting up. Series balances the amp load across the number of cells. (Hence the Mech guys will decide on parallel for more volts and series for balanced load or weaker batteries for the same poof). This is also why a UPS or a backup battery normally runs in serial, more time out of a battery and the Amperage gets balanced across all batteries (Yes one ups, car battery, Bike battery, deepcycle battery are batteries. they are a bunch of cells in one container)
> 
> Regulated mods are very safe but they wont care if you have a 10amp cell or a 40amp cell they are going to pull the amps needed to maintain the desired wattage.
> 
> Lets say we are running a 30amp cell which is actually closer to 25amp and we have a couple of fused clapton's in. we need around 80watt to make those puppies glow.
> 
> 80 / 3.7 = 22amp on a single cell mod... this is pushing the cell a little harder then what we should.



Arthster

What en epic awesome read. Thanks for this as it explains alot for me on batteries.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster

antonherbst said:


> Arthster
> 
> What en epic awesome read. Thanks for this as it explains alot for me on batteries.



To be honest I was getting the regulated amp draw wrong as well up until a few months ago. I just always relied on the old coil calculator and off I went. 

I happen to come across another article written by someone allot more clued up on electronics and batteries then I am.


----------



## antonherbst



Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

antonherbst said:


> View attachment 252747



The table states "Do not share after January 26, 2022"


----------



## antonherbst

Hooked said:


> The table states "Do not share after January 26, 2022"


I recon the raw data will remain the same and its his last document on battery CDR that is there as a guidline to vapers who want to make sure their coils stay inside the safe rating for the batteries they use.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Latest from Mooch on batteries.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

antonherbst said:


> Latest from Mooch on batteries.
> View attachment 259040
> View attachment 259041


Curious, I do not see Golisi batteries on here. I know he did review them before.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

ivc_mixer said:


> Curious, I do not see Golisi batteries on here. I know he did review them before.


I noticed that as well and actually went to buy some yesterday but the vendor didnt have the 3000mah ones, didn't want the 2500mah.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> Latest from Mooch on batteries.
> View attachment 259040
> View attachment 259041



Thanks @antonherbst !
Hope you keeping well


----------

